

ShowHN : Code documentation following the spirit of literate programming - abgupta
http://groc.co/
Grocco helps easily build documentation for your awesome code. It takes your documented code, and in an admission that people aren&#x27;t machines, generates documentation that follows the spirit of literate programming.
======
sandeepchance
Sounds good , what does the actual codebase processing in the background , can
you through some light on it !!

~~~
abgupta
Its built on an opensource project form github
[https://github.com/nevir/groc](https://github.com/nevir/groc) , The
application logic is written in django, Celery processes the queue of
generating documentation.

